# Rescue Scam Alert



## Alaska7133

You bring up some issues that are trending in rescues right now. There are many rescues in my area that have free access to dogs from our city animal shelter. Often the dogs that are easy to adopt are picked up very quickly for free. The rescue then sells the dog for $600 or more in my area. Rescue is definitely a business. I know I'll get slammed here, but rescues being non-profits file little to no tax paperwork. They then in turn pay themselves whatever. Our municipality pays to have a building and staff, yet the rescue picks the dogs up for free. Quite a business. As less dogs become available in rescue, many are being shipped in from Mexico, India, Taiwan, Turkey, etc. I do not doubt the rescue groups desire to find homes for dogs. The rescue industry has become big business.


----------



## Prism Goldens

It bugs me, too, that rescues are bringing dogs in who no more look like they spent the night on the streets than my own do and have a sad story about how Turkey has 100's of free range Goldens... and they are charging tons of money for them! But the rescue, should the dog have a chip, does not generally look for the breeder. I think that's wrong. 
It is BIG business, for sure. 
I have heard that dogs in the NE are snatched up and re-homed, just as OP says, when the pound/shelter could easily have placed the dog.


----------



## Prism Goldens

BTW< OP, thank you for Hero# 613's contribution!


----------



## SheetsSM

I'm sorry, but this "rescue is business" is a hot button for me. Having been w/ GR rescues in the midwest & South as well as overseas, I'm just not seeing any FACTS to back this up. People have this illusion of what they a believe a rescue to look like or how animal control works in their very small neck of the woods compared to the world (mis-generalizing their own culture & norms to those of others) & when it deviates start a smear campaign. The Turkey dogs have been widely discussed on other FB pages, each time it comes up--the same group of people making attacks have yet to actually reach out to these groups for facts. I did contact the primary group leading the effort & received a several page response outlining the background, culture overseas & process the dogs were going through. Claims are also being made that the rescues are bringing dogs w/ the potential to cause disease here in the US--how very 1st World country of us to make such uneducated claims. Seems like cultural education would be helpful. 

As for adoption fees, I'll agree that some seem outrageous & then I see what the rescue is putting into their dogs. Yes, one owner surrender that happens to come in fully vetted may put the rescue in the black for that particular adoption, but what about those that come in w/ mange requiring quarantine, hips & elbows requiring surgery, cancer, specialized behavioral modification--I know I've rehabbed many a foster that wracked up medical bills well into the thousands & because of rescue they finally had a chance at life that we here on this board seem to take for granted.

To the OP, I'm sorry you weren't selected--but to come onto a forum w/ your very first post making grandiose claims that are not fully backed w/ facts is in extremely poor form.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I use to help with Intakes for a Golden Retriever Rescue for several years before it closed down.

GR Rescues are 501 (C) Non Profit Organizations, they are part of the Golden Retriever Club of America's National Rescue Committee. They have written policies, Board of Directors, have to release their annual Financial Reports, are insured, and follow the Guidelines of the GRCA. 

Both of my Goldens are adopted, my girl I adopted from the GR Rescue I use to help. 
I adopted my boy from my County Humane Society. 

When I was helping with Intakes, the GR Group pulled from several different shelters in the area, they were all in different surrounding Counties the GR Rescue covered and serviced. Each shelter had different stray hold policies, different fees the Rescue had to pay when they pulled a Golden from it, and they also had different policies regarding how many days a Golden was made available for adoption to the public before the Rescue was allowed to take it into Rescue if it wasn't adopted. The Shetler policies varied due to the City and County ordinances, none of them were the same.


The Group I was with always had a pull fee, they varied with each shetler. Some shelters are not fully equipped or able to provide medical care or treatment to dogs that come into their shelters due to budget constraints. Often times, dogs are ONLY available for Rescue Groups due to medical reasons such as if the dog is HW positive, is sick or injured. I have never seen a dog that required medical treatment be available for adoption to the public. The GR Rescue provides the necessary medical treatment for each dog that comes into Rescue, often times the Vet expenses is in the thousands of dollars and the adoption fee the Rescue charges doesn't even come close to covering the expenses. 

To give you an example, my girl had been turned into a High Kill shelter in my State. She was HW positive, a volunteer with the Shelter contacted the GR Rescue. They took her into their program and treated her for Stage 3 HW which was several months of treatment, the Vet bill was over $2000. I did a Foster to Adopt of her while she was being treated, which meant the GR Rescue covered her Vet expenses. Once she completed her treatments and was cleared medically, I adopted her. My adoption fee 9 years ago was $200. She was spayed and received some medical treatment when she first came into Rescue and was with her first foster home before I got her. 

As to Foster homes, people who sign up to Volunteer as a Foster Home go through an application process which includes Vet Reference checks, a telephone interview, a home visit before they are approved to be a Foster Home. The volunteers are not reimbursed for food, taking the dog to the Vet, or any other expenses they may incur while caring for the dog as a Foster in their home.

As to whether this is a Scam, I can't say without knowing what the Shelter's Policies are, what your local City and County Ordinances are and I am also not familiar with the GR Rescue that took this dog into their Rescue Program but I do know that the GR Rescue has very specific guidelines and written policies they are required to follow and they also have very strict guidelines they must follow in order to maintain their 501 (C) Non profit status. 

I will also say, that Rescues are not a money making venture, they rely on donations, grants, and lots of fundraisers to raise the money needed to provide medical care for the Goldens they take into their Rescue Program and the Adoption fees don't even come close to covering the medical expenses of the dogs they provide care for. 

If you feel you have been wronged, I would contact the Director of the Shelter to get more information, it sounds to me there is much more to this.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I just want to add, the GR Rescue I was with, whenever we had a Stray come in, or we pulled a dog from a Shelter that came in as a Stray, we always double checked for a chip even if they had been previously checked. If a chip was found, we ALWAYS contacted the owner. 

Also if an owner contacted us that had purchased their dog from a Breeder and they wanted to surrender that dog to the Rescue, we told them they had to contact their Breeder and abide by the Contract they had with their breeder, that we could not take the dog into Rescue unless the Breeder signed a waiver relinquishing ownership of the dog.


----------



## Bluengold

To the OP, I'm sorry you weren't selected--but to come onto a forum w/ your very first post making grandiose claims that are not fully backed w/ facts is in extremely poor form.[/QUOTE]

First, Understand I am not attacking ALL rescues, just one.....for now. In actuality, we own our current Golden because we had no success with three separate GR Rescues in our area almost 4 years ago. So until proven otherwise I find them useless to me.

Second, I wasn't given an opportunity to be selected. Please read my post carefully, or at all?

Third, there is no viable way through vet records, criminal records, financial records, home ownership records, medical records, driving records or any other form of past deeds that would expel either myself or my wife from adoption eligibility with any reputable shelter, yet we have been deemed unacceptable by rescues because we refuse to construct a fence in our back yard which happens to be a large body of water that my current Golden enjoys often. Why would I shut off all the nature? For fear that my dog might swim away???

Finally, A well qualified applicant requests to adopt a dog which has no other application on file and is turn away so a rescue can claim it the following day. Again, as a person who is involved in rescue, wouldn't your reaction be positive if called and told the shelter found a good home for the dog and your burden for pickup and care was no longer necessary? Wouldn't this be in the best interest of the dog? Seems like FACTS TO ME!


----------



## Bluengold

I also want to add that I am an educated individual when it comes to dogs. I have been around many my whole life and my Mother is a retired groomer who also boarded her clients while I was young. After extensive research, after all I've wanted a Golden Retriever since I was 10, decided on an AKC Breeder of Merit with over 30 years dedicated to the breed. Her dog took Best In Breed in the 2014 Westminster Kennel Club Dog Show and finished 3rd Best In Group. I mention these facts because in NO WAY, EVER, would I even consider purchasing a puppy from any other source......EVER! Yet, to almost anyone else who went through what I had on Monday I wager they would take the next two hour drive to Amish Country or perhaps just head over to the mall for whatever available Golden they had from a backyard breeder. My point is I will continue to be without a second dog until the time is appropriate for us to raise another puppy, but this practice of the shelters and the over the top practices of rescues only keep the pet shops and backyard breeders in customers. Please consider that if you are truly concerned about the welfare of homeless Goldens.


----------



## Harleysmum

It's pretty standard for Rescues not to rehome where there are no fences. I, myself, have been rejected for the same reason. Rescues generally won't rehome where there are young children either. However if a Rescue were to make an exception I doubt it would be to someone with your confrontational attitude.


----------



## Tennyson

The OP lives in Jersey. The pup is in MD. No way a rescue/shelter lets a pup go out of state


----------



## LJack

A plausible theory, as we are all working with out any actual knowledge of the statutes, agreements, or other leagalities here. 

If I were a shelter, why would I work with breed specific rescues and potentially deny individual adopters? 

1. Because I would not ever want to see the same dog come back to the shelter. Only rescues can truly gaurentee this as they have contracts and usually retain some ownership aspect of dogs placed through thier service. Individual adopters do not offer that same assurance and failed adoptions are a reality for shelters, even in popular breeds. 

2. Because they will likely take *all* of their breed regardless of condition. So, yes that would mean that they would get highly desirable dogs like the one you are angry about. But if I were a shelter manager I would be okay with that if they also took all the Goldens with severe medical conditions, dogs with behavioral issues, etc. 

These are just two ideas I had in a few minutes of trying to place myself in the shelter's shoes mentally and I have to say I am not from a rescue background other than a cat about 20 years ago.

It must feel like a conspiracy and it is frustrating to be dismissed. I am just saying there is another side to this and if you try to view the situation form the other side, you may find the feeling of fraud will disappear, though I am sure the disappointment will remain. I am sorry this dog did not work out for you and you will have to wait for your next family member.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I've read through your post several times. Did you ask the Shelter why this Golden was going into the Rescue Group and why it was not available for Adoption to the public?

Here is the link for the GRCA National Rescue Committee-it lists All the GR Rescues in the US. If you click on a State, a list of the GR Rescues in that State will come up. The Rescues contact info and website link is provided. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

Maryland Rescues-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

The Rescue you are discussing-

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

On this page you can view their information, 501 (C) 3 Non Profit Status. 
You can visit their website to review their Adoption process, policies, requirements and Adoption Contract. 

Each Rescue group has Adoption Requirements, almost all of them require a physical fence and some will not adopt out to families that have small children because it is a liability risk. The Rescue Groups have the right to screen applicants, refuse to adopt to any applicant for any reason, they have a very thorough adoption process. They try to make the best possible match for the dog and the applicant to insure the dog will placed in a permanent home. It is not uncommon for Approved applicants to put be on a Waitlist if a dog they are interested in is not available. They are put on the Waitlist and when a dog comes into Rescue, becomes available, they are contacted first. 
I am not surprised that you were told there were approved applicants waiting. 

*ETA:* Rescue Groups do follow up visits with adopters. The Rescue Group also has the right to remove a dog at any time from an Adopter if they deem necessary, if it becomes necessary it is usually because the Adopter is not abiding by the Adoption Contract. 

I've looked at the Puppy Application at some Breeder websites, it is not that much different from one of a GR Rescue. As I understand it, a Breeder has the right to refuse to sell or place one of their puppies with a person if they wish for any reason. 

I rarely hear anyone criticize a Breeder for refusing to sell a person a puppy, but anytime a person is not approved for adoption by a Rescue, the Group is heavily criticized.

This is a very touchy subject with me because most people unless you are involved with helping a GR Rescue, have no idea how much work is in involved, the physical and mental condition of some of the dogs that come into Rescue, what it takes to get them healthy to become available for adoption, and how much time it takes to raise the funds to provide the medical treatment for these dogs. It's a lot of very hard work and the Volunteers that do it, do it for the dogs. No one is compensated for any of their time let alone the expenses they incur helping a dog.


----------



## Charliethree

I honestly don't think a $500 adoption fee is 'outrageous'. Rescues cannot operate without funding, medical treatment for the dogs who come in is not free. The rescue that I fostered for was rescuing dogs primarily from rural areas, dogs who had never had medical care, dogs with injuries, infections, mange, frost bite, open wounds from dog fights or abuse suffered at the hands of man, getting hit by cars. Dogs who were emaciated, skin and bones, loaded with parasites, some suffering from parvovirus or distemper, dogs who required extensive surgeries, amputations to remove damaged limbs. Those dogs were treated for their immediate medical needs, they were also vaccinated, dewormed and altered before being adopted out. Vaccinations and spaying/neutering runs about $500 around here. Think about it, is that really too much to ask?
What you don't see on the available for adoption page is the pain and suffering, the healing process both physically and emotionally, for some it can take months in care, it takes for a dog to become healthy enough to be adopted out. What you don't see is the time and the commitment given by the volunteers who do the work, get their hands dirty, mourn the losses, suffer the emotional pain of trying to save these broken lives. What you don't see is that a $500 donation/contribution/ adoption fee to a rescue can save many lives, provide vaccinations for dogs who are still out 'there', medical treatment, food, a dog bed, even a dog house, for a dog who has none and allow them to save one more life.
What you don't see when you trash a rescue is damage you leave in your wake, that you may have taken away a chance at a home for a rescued dog. You may have convinced someone, with your anger and rage, who may have been considering making a donation, or saving a life, giving rescued dog a chance, that it is too much 'trouble', rescues don't 'play fair', and they will deny you for the most 'ridiculous' of reasons, so why bother to even try? 
Many of us who have spent some time in rescue, have encountered situations that have not turned out the way we hoped they would. Where things have been done that are not to our liking, but we understand that speaking out against the rescue comes at a cost to the DOGS, so we keep to ourselves, continue to help in any way we can, and try to make a difference for the dogs.


----------



## PrincessDaisy

The OP has made the following points that are important for us to understand, regardless of our feelings or knowledge of rescue organizations.

His anger ( and regardless of the PC opinion, anger is a legitimate emotion ) is directed towards the county shelter and the employee there.

The county employee has a fiduciary responsibility to make money for the county taxpayers.

He was denied the opportunity to give the taxpayers of that county $95.

The dog had been reserved for the rescue without any information from the OP being requested or provided. Including state of residence, the existence, or lack thereof, of fences or small kids.


Then the OP raises legitimate questions;

Did the rescue pay for the dog?

Whom did they pay? The shelter/county/taxpayers? Or the county employee?


Beyond this point, anything concerning the rescue is not important as concerns how great rescues are, GRCA affiliation, tax exempt status, if the man has a fence, if the man has small children, where the man lives, and the myriad of other straw men that are proposed here as justification for the actions he has related.

Folks, anger is not necessarily a bad thing. And that is what most of you are reacting to. The OP's anger, not the actual situation. And now you folks are mad at the OP, violating your own rules of self governance.

The man loves dogs, wants a dog, finds an available dog, and is denied the opportunity to adopt the dog without the accustomed procedure to adopt being used.

Yes this raises questions in my mind too. Something is fishy there.

Max


----------



## fostermom

PrincessDaisy said:


> The OP has made the following points that are important for us to understand, regardless of our feelings or knowledge of rescue organizations.
> 
> His anger ( and regardless of the PC opinion, anger is a legitimate emotion ) is directed towards the county shelter and the employee there.
> 
> The county employee has a fiduciary responsibility to make money for the county taxpayers.
> 
> He was denied the opportunity to give the taxpayers of that county $95.
> 
> The dog had been reserved for the rescue without any information from the OP being requested or provided. Including state of residence, the existence, or lack thereof, of fences or small kids.
> 
> 
> Then the OP raises legitimate questions;
> 
> Did the rescue pay for the dog?
> 
> Whom did they pay? The shelter/county/taxpayers? Or the county employee?
> 
> 
> Beyond this point, anything concerning the rescue is not important as concerns how great rescues are, GRCA affiliation, tax exempt status, if the man has a fence, if the man has small children, where the man lives, and the myriad of other straw men that are proposed here as justification for the actions he has related.
> 
> Folks, anger is not necessarily a bad thing. And that is what most of you are reacting to. The OP's anger, not the actual situation. And now you folks are mad at the OP, violating you own rules of self governance.
> 
> The man loves dogs, wants a dog, finds an available dog, and is denied the opportunity to adopt the dog without the accustomed procedure to adopt being used.
> 
> Yes this raises questions in my mind too. Something is fishy there.
> 
> Max


Why does there have to be something fishy there? Because the OP saw a dog that he wanted and felt he deserved? I don't get it.

Most of the shelters down here, until recently, charged a pull fee to the rescues that was equal to what they charge the adopters. That money doesn't go to the shelter employee or volunteer. How much does it cost to keep a dog in the shelter per day? Does that shelter provide shots, spaying/neutering, HW testing? 

Were there any issues with this dog that the OP didn't know about? He's making an assumption, based on nothing that he's provided here, that this dog was physically and behaviorally available to adopt out to anyone. He may never have found out whether that was the case if he became as confrontational as he appears here in his OP. 

Guess what? We don't always get what we want in life, just because we feel we deserve it. There are disappointments and we need to learn to deal with them without throwing a temper tantrum. 

Seems like the dog's best interest wasn't what the OP was thinking about here.


----------



## SheetsSM

fostermom said:


> Why does there have to be something fishy there? Because the OP saw a dog that he wanted and felt he deserved? I don't get it.
> 
> Most of the shelters down here, until recently, charged a pull fee to the rescues that was equal to what they charge the adopters. That money doesn't go to the shelter employee or volunteer. How much does it cost to keep a dog in the shelter per day? Does that shelter provide shots, spaying/neutering, HW testing?
> 
> Were there any issues with this dog that the OP didn't know about? He's making an assumption, based on nothing that he's provided here, that this dog was physically and behaviorally available to adopt out to anyone. He may never have found out whether that was the case if he became as confrontational as he appears here in his OP.
> 
> Guess what? We don't always get what we want in life, just because we feel we deserve it. There are disappointments and we need to learn to deal with them without throwing a temper tantrum.
> 
> Seems like the dog's best interest wasn't what the OP was thinking about here.


Thank you for conveying what I was thinking


----------



## GoldenCamper

In my state we pull in at least 10,000 dogs of all types a year, they aren't "paid" for. Rescues can sink thousands into one dog alone and never recover the money.

They cost so much as rescue folks put their heart and soul into them giving them care needed. We don't "buy" dogs up here.

If you had a bad experience go one on one, don't put names on the net.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> Then the OP raises legitimate questions;
> 
> Did the rescue pay for the dog?
> 
> Whom did they pay? The shelter/county/taxpayers? Or the county employee?


I can't speak for this shelter because I am not affiliated with it and it is also in another State, therefore I am not familiar with their policies. 

The Shelters the GR Rescue I helped and yes I did some actual shelter pulls for them, we paid the "Pull fee" directly to the shelter and received a receipt. A receipt was required for the Rescue's Bookkeeping purposes. They are required each year to produce an Annual Financial Report since they are a Non Profit Rescue Group and all expenses had to be reported and accounted for. Sometimes the "Pull fee" was a reduced rate, sometimes it was the actual Adoption fee any adopter was charged. And yes, those fees add up, it also cuts into the available funds to provide medical treatment for a dog. There are a lot of Rescue Groups who have to turn away dogs if they don't have the funds to provide the medical care they need. 


The only reason why the GRCA affiliation was brought up was because the OP questioned the validity of the Rescue, if it was an actual Non Profit Rescue. The OP also questioned the validity of the Foster Home, that's why these points were addressed and the information was provided. The OP also referred to the MD GR Rescue as a mom and pop organization that did not have to report anything for tax purposes.


----------



## fostermom

I wanted to add that a simple google search brings up Golden Retriever Rescue of Southern Maryland which IS a 501(c)3 non profit rescue. http://goldenretrieverrescueofsouthernmaryland.org/

But I am pretty sure the OP knew that already, too.

Oh, and their adoption fee for an altered dog between 1 and 10 years of age is $400, not $500. They have 4 dogs on their website listed as available. 3 of them are mixed breeds. Yup, those darn rescues snatch up the highly desirable dogs so they can turn around and sell them!


----------



## Tennyson

The NCSS maintains there are well over 1.5 million 501 (C) (3's) in the US. If their income is less then $25,000 a year no 990 has to be submitted to the IRS which would make the 1.5 million figure even larger.
They all have "creative" accounting procedures. It's the nature of the beast.


----------



## DogOwner

Bluengold, I know you are disappointed. It is true what others have told you. Rescues will not adopt out of state...usually not out of the area. There were requirements when I recently rescued a puppy like a home, 6 foot fencing, someone at home and no children under 12 (which I don't understand). It's a Golden not a Cane Corso! I'm telling you that it is easier to purchase a dog from a breeder than to deal with many of these rescues. However, I am sure there are many people across the country that have had positive experiences. Mine was positive. It was my first time rescuing a few months ago. It was a little more expensive than you would have thought at $700 but I am in Southern California and I rescued a puppy. It is also important to come across pleasant because no one is going to rehome a dog to a person that appears angry. Rescues are concerned how you will treat the puppy and I don't blame them. So please, put this behind you and move forward. I am sure there is a wonderful Golden Retriever waiting to come into your arms. Sometimes, we have to be a bit patient in order for all things to fall into place. Best of Luck! ....and smile because every Golden loves to have owners that are Happy! PS I just took these!


----------



## Bluengold

Interesting points made by all. Now for my final points.

Disregard my state, I live in Maryland. So this rescue could adopt to me. Consider this. The rescue already has several applications on file. Which means there are multiple individuals with $400.00 for the rescue. Now the director of this shelter informs the rescue that they have a dog for them. The next day the rescue drives an hour or two, possibly pays a $95.00 pull fee and than delivers the dog to one of their applicants for a $400.00 donation. That's a $305.00 profit for a days work minus gas and tolls. That's more than I make daily. Sound like a business to me. And don't even try to defend additional costs. The fact is on THIS DOG, the previous owner turned over the dogs lifetime vet records and than was checked by the shelter vet. Healthy, happy, already neutered, no meds needed. As well, when I spoke to the rescue I was informed that he was a great boy who had no behavioral issues and gets along well with all dogs. This was told to me by Pat Johnson of the GR when we spoke. Think she would give me all this information if I were confrontational?

I am angry, but not because I didn't get the dog. I'm angry because my time was wasted. I am angry because the course of events did not make any sense and certainly didn't seem in Murphy's best interest. Without asking a single question or inquiry about me, my family or my qualifications proves that the Director of this Shelter was NOT acting in the best interest of the dog. Only when these questions are asked and answered can one truly determine whether or not someone is qualified to adopt a shelter animal.

I was not confrontational at the shelter or while speaking with the rescue. At the shelter I only dealt with volunteers. I was told the Director was unavailable. Both volunteers were pleasant and understanding. One even commented that she would rather the dog go with me, but it was the Directors decision.

The dog is healthy and has no behavioral issues. This was confirmed with the rescue when I spoke with them. Again, when I contacted the rescue I was immediately told that they already had apps. My response was a heartfelt wonderful because I DO care about the dog, Murphy. I can never understand how someone could turn over their best friend to an uncertain fate for any reason. I could never see a situation in my life where my beloved Penny would not be battling it right by my side. 

Again,
Mid 40's couple, gainfully employed homeowners with no criminal record, good credit and a glowing recommendation from their current veterinarian.
No children.
Currently own Hero #613 in Morris Foundation Lifetime Study of Cancer in Goldens.

Fact is, I could certainly go to another shelter this weekend and have no trouble adopting. I don't want a Staffie!

In closing, I want to thank all those for the support and I want all who didn't to remember this very, very important point:

This is now the second time in 4 years we have tried to do "the right thing". There is NO WAY any dog we adopted would ever return to a shelter again and to any Shelter Director or Rescue President that took a look into our lives and credentials would agree. We aren't even given the opportunity. So, once again I reach deep into my pocket, whip out another $2,000 and get another Golden puppy from my breeder. Honestly, Penny is exactly the dog I was hoping for when I did it the first time so it's probably the best idea for us to just get exactly what we want. The point I make here is that very few people are like us. Most would have already been to the Pet Shop or Lancaster Co. Most people would not have gone through this bother after experiencing so much grief the first time, four years ago. So please don't attack me and try to question where my concerns are. I've done substantially more than most others would do in my situation and I have all but proven through my posts and my actions with my current dog that my concern is what's best for the dogs. If you can even question at this point whether or not I am an experienced, qualified and responsible dog owner than you will never and therefore I should question whether or not YOU are part of the problem.


----------



## DogOwner

------------------------------.


----------



## DogOwner

-------------


----------



## DogOwner

------------------------------------


----------



## Bluengold

CalMom said:


> ------------------------------.


Again, already have a breeder who sells to me. A really highly respected one. See, when someone actually takes an opportunity to speak with an individual they get a better understanding of who the person is. My breeder has turned down countless applicants for no other reason then she simply didn't like them. Good thing for them there are thousands of people breeding Goldens. Even better that I was welcomed by one of the best. I'm over it. My wife is correct......as usual. I've been wasting my time trying to "save a life" that was never in any real jeopardy. Check back with my profile in April/May where I'll be posting photos of our new puppy, another grand dog of the great Mr. Bojangles........just like my Penny.

As for work? Pistol? You bet........I'm a union delegate.


----------



## Cpc1972

I was was watching a video the other day with a lab breeder who is called endless mountain Labradors. The video was about whether to buy or rescue. She talked a lot about retail rescue. I think this is kind of what she was talking about. You can look the video up on YouTube. But the rescues need funding for the dogs that do come in sick.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

There is always that possibility with some Groups, I don't think a Rescue Group that is a 501 (C) 3 Non profit Rescue group, with a Board of Directors, written policies they follow and abide by, and release their yearly financial statement, would be considered a " Retail Rescue."


----------



## Cpc1972

CAROLINA MOM said:


> There is always that possibility with some Groups, I don't think a Rescue Group that is a 501 (C) 3 Non profit Rescue group, with a Board of Directors, written policies they follow and abide by, and release their yearly financial statement, would be considered a " Retail Rescue."


After I typed that yesterday and looked into retail rescue I realized more of what she was talking about. Bottom line these rescues need money to get most of the dogs they take in the proper medical care because most of the time these dogs are in bad shape.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I can understand your frustration Bluengold. I can't speak personally to your particular dealings with the rescue agency you have dealt with.

I can tell you the waiting list is long for a Golden in the Northeast, way to long. I have never bother trying applications and have known a few folks personally waiting for a year or more with no luck with a perfect home. Yes that means a fenced yard no kids and they wound up getting a puppy.

Previous adopters get first dibs for obvious reasons, saves the rescues time getting the dog into a approved home fast.

Years ago I met a lady with a Golden that got one from our local pound. I couldn't believe one came along but she got the dog first as she used to work there. Same goes for another person I met that got a Golden that once worked at a pound in a nearby town.

If a Golden rescue up here finds that perfect dog with all medical records etc they might just drive them right to a approved home. If they happen to "make" a few bucks it falls short on taking care of the others.

I met a volunteer for Sunshine rescue just days ago while at the vets, I thanked her for what she does. I met another rescue volunteer at a gas station with her car covered with rescue stickers up here from Rhode Island doing a home check. Those volunteers don't get paid for it, it is out of love and time.

I doubt our rescue organizations around here ever break even but mostly take a loss finding a Golden a good home as fast as they can.

As you said want a Staffie or pit bull? Gosh they go to the bridge quick up here, shelters full of them.


----------



## mylissyk

First off it sounds like the shelter has a first to claim gets the dog policy. So the rescue representative contacted them and reserved the dog the day BEFORE you went to the shelter. If the shelter has committed the dog to someone already, it would not be right to give it to another person who comes in after that. The reason the dog could be released so quickly is because he was an owner surrender and shelters do not have to hold an owner surrender for any time. They can immediately dispose of the dog anyway they choose.

Second, I guarantee you rescue is not big business. Rescue's do not make money, they nearly all operate at a loss. I have been involved in rescue for many years and know this to be fact. Basic vet care on each dog my rescue takes in cost more than the adoption fee we ask for. 

Just for your information, this is copied from the Southern Maryland GRR website:

Golden Retriever Rescue of Southern Maryland is a non-profit 501(3)(c) all volunteer organization dedicated to finding homes for golden retrievers in need.


----------



## Bluengold

mylissyk said:


> Golden Retriever Rescue of Southern Maryland is a non-profit 501(3)(c) all volunteer organization dedicated to finding homes for golden retrievers in need.


I know this will sound unbelievable, but that information was not on their website last week. Now it's front and center, probably because people have been calling and asking them questions. Consider this, I contacted a farm that is listed on their website. They are selling Holiday Wreaths and are donating 20% of the proceeds to the charity. The cheapest wreath is $20. and they estimate they sold over 100 last year. So 20% of a $20. Purchase is $4.00, or $400.00 total/minimum. I can feed MY dog for an entire year with $400. 

Bottom line is, don't be surprised if I start my own rescue. After all, I could get my dogs cared for free. We're already an accredited 501(c), we chair our community dog park which we built from scratch so our dog could have a place to socialize. Oh, I guess building a dog park makes me a bad dog owner too LOL. 

Enjoy your Goldens. It' a nice day here in Maryland........Penny and I are going to the dog beach.


----------



## LJack

Bluengold said:


> Bottom line is, don't be surprised if I start my own rescue.


That is a great idea. If there is something in the world happening that you don't like, don't agree with, or think could be done better, there is no better way to affect change than to get active and involved.


----------



## Taylorsmum

Bluengold said:


> Bottom line is, don't be surprised if I start my own rescue. After all, I could get my dogs cared for free. We're already an accredited 501(c), we chair our community dog park which we built from scratch so our dog could have a place to socialize. Oh, I guess building a dog park makes me a bad dog owner too LOL.
> 
> Enjoy your Goldens. It' a nice day here in Maryland........Penny and I are going to the dog beach.


With your energy and vitriol maybe you could change the world of Golden rescue for the better. Whatever you decide to do I hope that the energy spent hating on the rescue you have had dealings with can be put to good use as you obviously have a love for the breed or is just the love of your own opinions. Would love to see your new rescue up and running.


----------



## fostermom

fostermom said:


> I wanted to add that a simple google search brings up Golden Retriever Rescue of Southern Maryland which IS a 501(c)3 non profit rescue. http://goldenretrieverrescueofsouthernmaryland.org/
> 
> But I am pretty sure the OP knew that already, too.
> 
> Oh, and their adoption fee for an altered dog between 1 and 10 years of age is $400, not $500. They have 4 dogs on their website listed as available. 3 of them are mixed breeds. Yup, those darn rescues snatch up the highly desirable dogs so they can turn around and sell them!


Actually, it *was* on their website last week that they are a 501(c)3.

Oh, and here's a link to a thread here that's from 2013 listing them as a 501(c)3.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...retriever-rescues-md-august-2013-part-ii.html


----------



## fostermom

Bluengold said:


> Consider this, I contacted a farm that is listed on their website. They are selling Holiday Wreaths and are donating 20% of the proceeds to the charity. The cheapest wreath is $20. and they estimate they sold over 100 last year. So 20% of a $20. Purchase is $4.00, or $400.00 total/minimum. I can feed MY dog for an entire year with $400.


Can you treat heartworms in your dog for $400? How about doing hip surgery? Pull him through parvo? Mange? Embedded collars? Bring him back from the brink of starvation?

Not all dogs are are privileged as your dog. Good rescues step in and give these dogs a chance at life. They don't only take the easy keepers and highly adoptable dogs, they take the worst of the worse and nurse them back to health, physically and emotionally.

But again, to realize that would mean you'd have to put the dogs' best interest first, which you don't seem interested in doing. Apparently you'd rather see a rescue shut down by badmouthing them everywhere so you can get your revenge.

Of course, I do think you are trolling us now. You got a rise and keep coming back to fan the flames.


----------



## Karen519

*Agree*



fostermom said:


> Can you treat heartworms in your dog for $400? How about doing hip surgery? Pull him through parvo? Mange? Embedded collars? Bring him back from the brink of starvation?
> 
> Not all dogs are are privileged as your dog. Good rescues step in and give these dogs a chance at life. They don't only take the easy keepers and highly adoptable dogs, they take the worst of the worse and nurse them back to health, physically and emotionally.
> 
> But again, to realize that would mean you'd have to put the dogs' best interest first, which you don't seem interested in doing. Apparently you'd rather see a rescue shut down by badmouthing them everywhere so you can get your revenge.
> 
> Of course, I do think you are trolling us now. You got a rise and keep coming back to fan the flames.


I agree with everything that FOSTERMOM said. How dare you criticize rescues and the angels that work with them!


----------



## Bluengold

Sorry everyone. I thought I was helping your community by alerting you to a problem within it, but I see most who have read these posts are already aware of the problem and are insistent on defending this horrible system. You say it costs a lot of money to save sick dogs and yes, there are plenty of rescues that do, but some never have "sick" dogs. They say they were "pulled" from a kill shelter when in reality the shelter would never euthanize a nice dog, they would contact a rescue. So I'm not bashing all rescues, just the ones that don't do the work they are supposed to. 

How about we all just start posting photos of our rescued Golden's here. There's been a lot of support for the rescues, let's show everyone what good work they're ALL doing. Also, let's discuss the groups who are doing good work. Let's try to get the word out about only the best Golden Rescues. Let's choose together to support a rescue. I'll donate. You'll donate. So start posting your rescue photos here. Again, the best way to show all the good work they're doing is by showing the photos of the dogs they've saved.


----------



## Bluengold

*Update*

---------------


----------



## Merlins mom

All this because you're pissed off that you didn't get a dog. There are PLENTY out there that need saving. I admit to not reading all the posts, but this is the general drift I'm getting. 

Don't forget that when you start your rescue you'll need volunteers.....foster homes, transporters, adoption coordinators and intake coordinators, a treasurer and maybe a grant writer if you're lucky (so you can make more money!!). All those people that donate their own time and talent. Why? Because they love goldens and want to help them. Yeah...so when they come home from a 10 hour day at their real jobs and then spend two hours or more on rescue, every day, you know all they're thinking about is how to screw someone out of a shelter Golden and make some money off the poor saps that want to adopt them.


----------



## mylissyk

Bluengold said:


> Sorry everyone. I thought I was helping your community by alerting you to a problem within it, but I see most who have read these posts are already aware of the problem and are insistent on defending this horrible system. You say it costs a lot of money to save sick dogs and yes, there are plenty of rescues that do, but some never have "sick" dogs. They say they were "pulled" from a kill shelter when in reality the shelter would never euthanize a nice dog, they would contact a rescue. So I'm not bashing all rescues, just the ones that don't do the work they are supposed to.
> 
> How about we all just start posting photos of our rescued Golden's here. There's been a lot of support for the rescues, let's show everyone what good work they're ALL doing. Also, let's discuss the groups who are doing good work. Let's try to get the word out about only the best Golden Rescues. Let's choose together to support a rescue. I'll donate. You'll donate. So start posting your rescue photos here. Again, the best way to show all the good work they're doing is by showing the photos of the dogs they've saved.


Except the rescue you are bashing is one of the very best, one of the groups doing good work, and you are clearly bashing all rescues. 

Every single municipal shelter euthanizes thousands of "nice" dogs a year, including Golden Retrievers.

I Challenge you to get involved with a rescue organization, walk the walk and find out what really goes on. Do it long enough to see the cases of seriously ill or traumatized dogs that require months of care and rack up thousands of dollars in vet care. Then come back and tell me rescue is big business and a scam. You won't be able to say that if you actually get involved and find out what rescue really does.


----------



## Bluengold

Meanwhile, I have had four different individuals, both Male and Female, calling from different numbers contact this rescue about several of their dogs and each one was told that the dog had several applications and they were sure they would find a home from their current apps. Only when pressed did they even offer to accept an application. Meanwhile, they haven't released one dog in weeks.

Also, I contacted the Washington County Animal Shelter yesterday at 9:00AM exactly when they opened. I was inquiring about a 4yo Golden they had taken in as a stray and had just made available for adoption. So after being told that the dog was still available I called out from work (extremely frowned upon on such short notice), jumped in my car and made a two hour drive to adopt him. Adoptions open at 10am, I arrived at 11:10AM and was informed he was in the process of being adopted. They also told me there were at least 4 people waiting at the door attempting to adopt THIS DOG. So I wasted 4 hours driving, got in hot water with my superiors and lost a days pay (Yes, I only get paid when I work). That's a lot to shoulder with no end result. Am I disappointed? Of course. Am I MAD or angry because I didn't get the dog? NO! I am not angry. I should have camped out overnight at the shelter door to get him, he was worth it, but, it's likely he was adopted by a nice family. Rest assured though that I will be watching out for him and should he appear on a rescues site or Petfinder I will be calling that organization too.

This shelter didn't personally contact a rescue after having the dog for less than 48 hours, yes, the shelter contacted the rescue, not the other way around. Again, I didn't get the end result I wanted, but I am only angry with the way ONE PARTICULAR RESCUE is soliciting donations for their pets. As they never seem to release any dogs from their care while having more than enough inquiries it makes these dogs their pets and I do not think it is ethical to solicit donations from unsuspecting people just for the care of your pets. Pat Johnson's rescue only has healthy dogs. Joint supplements for an overweight dog is not that expensive. In actuality, if this overweight dog were in my care he would get the exercise he needs to get trim. Instead he sits in a foster all day needing supplements. Again people, best interest of the dogs. Say what you want, but consider who you are defending and do some research. Maybe every single Rescue in the world IS NOT doing the work they claim.


----------



## Bluengold

Also, to the person who contacted me through PM I thank you for your support.


----------



## mylissyk

How do you know any of what you are saying is true? 

How do you know the foster person taking care of the overweight dog is NOT walking and exercising him so he loses weight and gets healthy? Are you saying you would not give a dog joint supplements to help them be more comfortable and support their joints that are under pressure because they are currently overweight?

If a rescue already has a dozen applications they are interviewing for a particular dog, wouldn't it be better for them to be up front and tell additional people inquiring, that is case so they don't submit an application hoping to get that dog when they would be one of a dozen already being considered?

You in fact do not know where in the adoption process things are for any of those dogs. They could be, and probably are, doing interviews and home visits to select adopters that you have no knowledge of.

I don't understand your logic.


----------



## Bluengold

www.petswithdisabilities.org. This is an organization that does real rescue work and we donate frequently.

Joint supplements. Of course I would give if neccessary. I knew you'd twist that line up. You're a bit of a manipulator aren't you. Tell you what Mylissyk when this rescue takes in an actual dog in need, one that needs lots of vet work, than I'll shut up. I am doing everything in my power to continue to push and expose these frauds. You want to defend. Where's the proof? Where's the former success stories? Where are all the families that were given a wonderful gift by this organization? Why won't they even consider an application? I have been in contact with a dozen Golden Rescues both recently and in the past and every single one wanted my information. Wanted an application. Wanted to discuss our family and our home life, but not this one. This rescue doesn't want anything from anyone, young, old, male, female..........except donations for their pets. Prove me wrong. I honestly want you to!


----------



## mylissyk

I was actually genuinely trying to discuss this with you, but that's not possible when you resort to attacking rather than discussing.


----------



## mylissyk

Adopted last week from GRRSM

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205267065771793&set=gm.1027952553934500&type=3&theater


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205271567044322&set=gm.1028464897216599&type=3&theater


----------



## mylissyk

You said do some research, so I'm looking, this is what I'm finding. If Murphy is the dog you referred to, "if this overweight dog were in my care he would get the exercise he needs to get trim. Instead he sits in a foster all day needing supplements.", his page on their website says this, 
"....Exercise requirements: Murphy needs consistent daily exercise. He goes on walks every day.
He loves laying on the deck and exploring the back yard. It is important that his adopter be committed to helping Murphy get to a healthy weight."


And if you go look at their Facebook page there are people posting with stories of past adoptions, so it's not just the rescue or the director posting.


----------



## Bluengold

mylissyk said:


> Adopted last week from GRRSM
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205267065771793&set=gm.1027952553934500&type=3&theater
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205271567044322&set=gm.1028464897216599&type=3&theater


Bella......Adopted by Karin Carlson and her family. Karin Carlson is one of the GRRSM fosters. A friend of Pat Johnson. Try Again!!!

The other, didn't even make it to Petfinder. You bet. This one was plucked from a shelter on a Tuesday and hand delivered the next afternoon..........for a huge markup. Allow me to tell you a quick story:

A family in our neighboorhood recently adopted a dog. We went to visit the new English Bulldog/Mix and instead met a full-blown Pit with skin allergies and other minor health issues. This family went through a very in depth adoption process and paid $600. for something that is on overstock at any shelter. My local shelter has 15 Staffies available. Some have been with the shelter for long enough that the staff has learned enough to confidently state the dog is not aggressive. Adoption fee: Currently Free. Would you agree that this family was hoodwinked by a rescue?


----------



## Tennyson

Bluengold said:


> Bella......Adopted by Karin Carlson and her family. Karin Carlson is one of the GRRSM fosters. A friend of Pat Johnson. Try Again!!!


Re-read the FB posts.
Carlson was the foster. Another family adopted Bella.


----------



## mylissyk

Bluengold said:


> Bella......Adopted by Karin Carlson and her family. Karin Carlson is one of the GRRSM fosters. A friend of Pat Johnson. Try Again!!!
> 
> The other, didn't even make it to Petfinder. You bet. This one was plucked from a shelter on a Tuesday and hand delivered the next afternoon..........for a huge markup. Allow me to tell you a quick story:
> 
> A family in our neighboorhood recently adopted a dog. We went to visit the new English Bulldog/Mix and instead met a full-blown Pit with skin allergies and other minor health issues. This family went through a very in depth adoption process and paid $600. for something that is on overstock at any shelter. My local shelter has 15 Staffies available. Some have been with the shelter for long enough that the staff has learned enough to confidently state the dog is not aggressive. Adoption fee: Currently Free. Would you agree that this family was hoodwinked by a rescue?


Would I agree that your neighbor was misled by a rescue, based on your say so? Not ever. 

You are the one that needs to try again. Karin Carlson did not adopt that dog, she fostered it and adopted to another family. 

You are right about the second dog. Someone went to the trouble, and was patient enough to submit an application, go through the approval process, and wait for the dog they wanted. So the rescue had a pre-approved adopter ready to adopt a dog. What a terrible thing. 

Again, I challenge you to get involved and volunteer for a rescue group and find out what actually happens and what they actually do for the dogs. Until you have done that, you have no true knowledge to judge any of them from.

I'm done. You can not have a discussion with someone who refuses to even acknowledge there is any other view point than their own.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Save yourself the grief mylissyk (or others) of posting to new member with a grievance that has whopping 12 posts here. Not worth it, just stokes the fire.

New members don't have a right to come off with complaints about this or that IMO.

Many old members of the forum have gotten tire of fighting some newbie with a purpose. Let this thread die a humble death.


----------



## Bluengold

I'll agree, this post should die. I've done what I needed to do here. I am here, in Maryland. I have spoken to many of the parties involved. You are only going on what is posted on the internet. And we all know everything posted on the internet is the truth. (Classic LOL).

My original intent was to just raise awareness to the issue. Because I only read the posts and not generally add does not make me a newbie. I have been a member of this forum for long enough (06/12). My wife is actually a member as well and has been longer than I. This site helped us when we first got our little girl and it was this forum that made us aware of The Morris Foundations Study for which our girl is a HERO. Furthermore, we are dedicated to the breed and my prior post have detailed how we are, but I understand that some want to live in fantasyland where everybody saving dogs is doing it for the right reasons. Continue to bury your heads in the sand and the problem will never go away. Bottom line is, I learned things about rescues that I never knew thanks to this post and it makes me want to help. I still will, just not here.


----------



## Jack'sMom2

*Yes, I know I should change my username to "Novelist"*

I want to open it up again, or perhaps start a new discussion on this topic, because I feel it's a serious issue, and B&G was right to bring it up, and B&G has been attacked so thoroughly here. All he did was post a couple of questions about something we all should know is a potential problem, and relate the story of his 2hr drive being unsuccessful. I don't see him express any anger throughout this entire thread, just frustration and questions mostly. (It's very difficult to accurately discern emotions from posts, I've found.) He's clearly a very fine dog owner and has been for a long time, regardless of the opinions stated here by users who are labelled with many great status symbols.

Perhaps, I am stupid for being shocked to see him attacked so much, especially since I was recently attacked at least as much and as harshly on very nearly the same subject (rescues, shelters, donations, fostering, costs...) on another forum on another site.
Mostly I just can't accept that all of us honestly believe in our own hearts (at least, notwithstanding anyone's opinion of our feelings, experience, history, and more) that we just love the dogs and our 1st priority is to do what's best for them, but we fight so terribly instead of being able to discuss practically anything, let alone hot-button issues like this. And I just can't let it go, or give up yet, because of my love for the dogs.
I am 46, have had dogs all my life, excelled and won praise for my work with dogs as young as 9, & in my teens. I've moved dozens of times all across the country, with GR's and other breeds always by my side in various living situations with many other dogs/breeds, and, since before I was 9, I have always visited and familiarized myself with the local shelters, rescues, clubs, dog parks (and the library!) every time I move. I am not a newbie and have nearly constantly been greeted with the same presumption every I go for the 1st time, as many of you have done to B&G here.

I expect that B&G is gone forever from this site as a user, and maybe many of you have moved on or there may be other people here now than were here last, in late 2015. But I have had almost all of the same experiences that B&G relates here (as I'm sure most of us have) trying to get a new dog, waiting a very long time and/or spending a lot of money to get a dog, or a second dog. I've been judged at face value and immediately rejected by resumes and breeders. I've been denied even the opportunity to apply for an adoption; I've been turned down by every silly or unreasonable thing in the book, like having (or not!) having a fence, having a cat, having roommates, my age, my vehicle, my job status, my apartment is too big or my house is too small (yes, I intentionally reversed those to emphasize my point), water, travel - idk, anyone can always come up with a reason! I've met a particular rescue's requirements only to have them add new requirements to bar me from adopting. I drove over an hour in 2014 to a shelter under almost the identical circumstances as B&G, not getting the dog (except maybe I had been in touch with the shelter for longer, right before I was told "we expect him to be available for adoption at 11:00am tomorrow morning"), however I wasn't as surprised to lose out as it sounds like he was, at the time. I've been told that ANYTHING I might ever say, ask, opine, anything at all should and would be forever discounted and discredited and possibly deleted, because I had ONCE been turned down by a shelter.
So I am here, endorsing B&G's stories, experiences, and most opinions as he relates them, and saying that we should beware of rescue organizations. Go ahead, attack everything thing that I say, assume that you 100% understand what I meant to relate, when I feel that you haven't, right down to things I never even said, or technical glitches. I will tolerate it in the best spirit I can, keeping the doggies in mind 1st, even though I admit that I am not relatively thick-skinned, and continue to reply and support this topic as much as I can. I look forward to getting to know more people.
I will be will be the first to thank and endorse any rescue, shelter, fosterer and anyone who volunteers their time, money and heart to help find homes for dogs. I've helped a lot, I've been turned down flat when I offer to help or donate (in the scenario where I have written the check for the adoption fee and am holding it forth in my hand saying "Well, I'll just submit this today because I appreciate your efforts so much! I'll be back tomorrow and will assume the risk of loss that my payment will be completely lost and unaccounted for at all for any reason"). So, with B&G's original questions and the rest of this thread stated, I want to pose my own questions.
Isn't there an inherent conflict between these two general statements that I've seen many, many times, for decades, all over the place: "There are PLENTY of dogs available for adoption!", and "We can't even accept your application now. Even our waiting list is full!" (repeated for a year or more by the same org(s))?
Aren't rescue organizations inherently NOT transparent, and have great opportunity to hide anything they do if they want, when they operate by setting up adoption clinics at hosted locations like a boarding kennel or pet store for a day or two each month, and then move on to another location, virtually disappearing overnight? I think it's clear when I see the same organization at the same hosted location every month for years, that they are more likely to be reputable and are working hard. But most of their operations are done behind the scenes, not open to public scrutiny or even me?
I recall one example of contributions from the sale of wreathes, I think, a percentage of the cost goes to a non-profit organization (in our case, a rescue soliciting donations) that amounted to ~$400 a year. I've seen one non-profit in a completely different subject area that I donated to when I could, over years, a substantial amount, only to find out that they were a sham. (It was a BIG subject matter that this organization was in, that I'd say at 10% of people would recognize if you named it. And they hadn't even broken ground, let alone done any additions that they solicited for; it was an abandoned site, in TX, when I was finally able to look for them.) I think that rescues solicit hundreds if not 1000's of such % of sales goes-to donations, and that would number well into the 100's of thousands of dollars and more, and that's just the stuff they are automatically set up for every year! That would be a fraction of the donations they take in overall. Does anyone agree that it's subject to fraud, that a rescue organizations solicits donations, continuously claiming that all their work is 100% volunteered, and there's never enough money for vet costs, but they could be doing any large or small amount of work and skimming the money any number of ways for personal use? I mean, it's animal rescue - who doesn't want to support that? _We_ all do, right? I think they get _a lot_ of donations, so how could they always be in the red? Always? Every single one of them?
If most rescues don't allow adoptions across state lines, why do I see so many solicitations just for gas money and private vehicles to shuttle 3 or 10 dogs 100's of miles almost on a weekly basis, according to their Facebook page stories and photos?
Just a start. I'd like to see if I can get any positive reaction. Thanks.
Oh, and I'm looking for an answer to this question: !! (That's how I got started on this!)
*What if my female chooses to lay down and make a nest somewhere other than what I've built? Do I move her to the whelping box, or the whelping box to her, or wait until sometime after delivery?* It's her first litter, and my first time being the person 100% in charge. I've been sitting in the box with her for about a week, and feeding her in there some, and she's due in two more weeks.


----------



## SheetsSM

Jack'sMom2 recommend you separate your question from your rescue experience & post in the choosing breeder/puppy section--you might actually get replies that focus on your post pressing need. 

Is your girl's breeder mentoring you through this? Have you reached out to your local GR club for assistance so that you might have someone to help you through this locally? Assuming of course we're talking about a GR. Did you pull progesterone prior to the breeding so you've narrowed the window on the due date? I'm not a breeder, just one reading & learning on this forum. There are also FB pages restricted to breeders which might be assistance to you as well. Good luck!


----------



## Maggies mom

There are rescues that will adopt out of state, as long as they know someone who can do a home visit.Rescues dont make money, as someone said they usually run in the red or close to it. I have worked with several rescues and still do and I know one of the rescues vet bills run anywhere from $5000-$8000 on a good month and seen them as high as $15,000 to 25,000, which doesnt include housing , feeding etc. Some rescues have unadoptable dogs- medical issues and instead of putting them down they put them in a foster home for the rest of its life and pay all expenses.... I Have one- but I choose to pay for him. If you take an average of the adoption fee of $300 ( here where I live) times that by 225 dogs and the do the average monthly vet bill you will see the rescue is in the red. Pull up the rescues 990 form on several rescues and see who is making a profit. As you can see I have 5 goldens and all but 1(dark red one isnt) are rescues.


----------



## Jack'sMom2

Sheets SM,

Thank you so much! Well, I looked for the answer to my pressing question for awhile before I got distracted by the rescue topic. Maybe later I'll come looking again for a place to post it.

Yes, I have lots of help & my male's breeder is mentoring me. I did not do a progesterone draw. I monitored her heat cycle very closely, several times a day, so I'm fairly confident of the due date. I just think she might be early because it's her first, but mostly because she's grown so much in the last week, and she's on the small side. I can't imagine her growing for 2 more whole weeks! Her belly is just huge!


----------



## Jack'sMom2

Maggies mom said:


> There are rescues that will adopt out of state, as long as they know someone who can do a home visit.Rescues dont make money, as someone said they usually run in the red or close to it. I have worked with several rescues and still do and I know one of the rescues vet bills run anywhere from $5000-$8000 on a good month and seen them as high as $15,000 to 25,000, which doesnt include housing , feeding etc. Some rescues have unadoptable dogs- medical issues and instead of putting them down they put them in a foster home for the rest of its life and pay all expenses.... I Have one- but I choose to pay for him. If you take an average of the adoption fee of $300 ( here where I live) times that by 225 dogs and the do the average monthly vet bill you will see the rescue is in the red. Pull up the rescues 990 form on several rescues and see who is making a profit. As you can see I have 5 goldens and all but 1(dark red one isnt) are rescues.


Thank you so much for sharing that! I' be surprised if the vet bills weren't on the order of $30k/mo. But I've only seen a handful of rescue organizations that would have 225 dogs in a month. I know vet's volunteer their time and resources a whole lot for the rescues, so maybe that's partially why I feel like I see such disparate numbers.
I just don't understand why they're so reluctant to place dogs! A lot of people are looking for dogs with some breed specificity, that wold provide good homes to imperfect dogs. From my perspective, I just don't get why they feel the need to perform all the treatment and care of their dogs before they adopt them out. I would certainly expect to see rigorous health checks. But in my area currently (which is extreme, I think), the rescue organizations do literally months and months making the dogs nearly perfectly healthy. the later org here will not let a dog go for at least 90 days as a bare minimum, and that's if they are very healthy and only need their teeth brushed or vaccinations current. And they never get dogs that healthy anyway! Sit goes to 120 days or 6 months right off the bat, when they get a dog. People looking to adopt a dog usually have a budding awareness that the dog will require veterinary treatment and expenses, and may get sick. Why won't they adopt dogs out on a contract that the adopter will get certain health checks completed? The adoption wouldn't even be final until they did. I could so easily help with that!
I'm sure that my underlying issue is feeling so harshly judged by these people, though. I have decades of experience with dogs, am now professionally engaged for about the last 3 years, and when people see me face to face, I universally get positive feedback when they see me interact with dogs. A dog could barely find a better home than mine, and I'm certainly not the one saying that! And I have been positively blacklisted by the rescues here, I think. Why do they have to be so incredibly judgmental? It can't just be liability. And they're so hard pressed to find homes? They only seem to want money, not adopters, or even a check, sometimes, as I said. She looked me in the eye as if I and my check were putrid in the gutter and wouldn't even take my money, physically looked down her nose, and huffed about how very busy she was. (Which she was.)
Your picture is beautiful! I've tried to foster as well, of course, and cannot possibly get approved for that. Why do they rely on you so heavily, and they won't even talk to a lot of people? (I'm intimidating on 1st impression because I'm tall, and more. But it's not just me!)
They made me go out get a 5yo newly adopted Rott from my truck and bring him back in! I had everything finished and loaded up; I just went in to return a copy of something and thank them, and they told me no, bring him back in. I was crying. I saw the light go out in his eyes. I wanted a GR, but I just bonded with him so quickly! (I knew where he'd been.)


----------



## Maggies mom

The 225 dogs were in a year. Some rescues are harder to adopt from than others. The rescues I have volunteered at do fix all health issues before adopting out. If its heartworm treatment they will let you foster the dog until they are cleared from the vets. Yes with rescue dogs you are taking a chance not knowing health on them. One of mine has several health issues and it is very costly monthly, I knew this when adopting him, but I have also seen issues come up with adopted dogs and they return them because they cant afford the treatment.


----------



## Ksdenton

I can understand the frustration of trying to find a breed specific dog to adopt. I was on the search and discovered that there is about a years wait for a golden with my local golden rescue group. They cover a large part of our state. I tried searching local shelters and it's almost impossible to find a golden in them here. Apparently some shelters let you get put on a list for a specific breed you're looking for so could account for lack of availability. Plus the fact that goldens are in such high demand. 
I also kept my eye on Craigslist for any listings of adult golden needing a home. Those were getting snatched up quickly. I'd have an appt to go see the dog and before my time came someone before me had taken it. 
I have an aunt that works at the local shelter and I know she works heavily with rescue groups as they need to keep kennels available for all the incoming. She has helped tremendously with the reduction in euthanized animals due to her efforts to work with rescue. I'm pretty sure if they get a breed that matches a rescue group they contact them as soon as the dog is up for adoption as they have already held the dog for a wait period before it can be considered adoptable. The shelters really just need to get the animals placed right away and they trust the rescues to do the extra work the shelter can't do in finding a perfect home. Like someone else said, they don't want to see the animal back in the shelter. With all the scrutiny the rescue puts into the application process I can't imaging many show back up at rescue other than by death of owner. 
There are also the dogs in need of medical. That is expensive so while you may get a dog without needs and ready to adopt there are many more that have large vet bills that need to be paid somehow. The costs are basically spread out over all the dogs being adopted in hopes it breaks even which it never does. I've seen many rescue stories of dogs being kept in hospice and just keeping happy and as healthy as they can since it's not adoptable. Plus all the rescues with major medical issues that requires several surgeries and then therapy. 
I decided to apply as a foster for the golden rescue. That way I could get a golden in my home and help out while also making sure my current animals could handle an addition to the family. The phone interview took an hour and that's after I completed a four page application. I almost on the phone said "never mind, I'm obviously not good enough" because the questioning was so intense and detailed. I was pleasantly surprised when the woman said to me she liked me and I did a great job answering all the questions. The next step was a home visit. She did tell me the shortest time a dog is in foster is two weeks. That's the evaluation time and it could take longer. All the while the vet visits, spay/neuter, supplements, and meds are paid for by the rescue. I would only cover the cost of food. She told me some fosters take several months before they are ready for adoption so to be prepared for a long term visitor. To see the process it takes to adopt (foster app is same as adoption app) I can see why people opt to go other routes. There is no guarantee and there can be a long wait in the process. Checking shelters daily and Craigslist daily can become discouraging as well. 
In the end we found out about a couple that bought a puppy from a pet store and after two months decided they didn't have the time for him they thought they would have. We now have a four month old golden that I would basically consider a rescue and we love him dearly. Like a rescue we don't know his parents or what he will grow to look like but that's ok.


----------



## mylissyk

Jack'sMom2 said:


> ...
> They made me go out get a 5yo newly adopted Rott from my truck and bring him back in! I had everything finished and loaded up; I just went in to return a copy of something and thank them, and they told me no, bring him back in. I was crying. I saw the light go out in his eyes. I wanted a GR, but I just bonded with him so quickly! (I knew where he'd been.)


I'm sorry, but this just slapped me in the face. WHO made you go get the dog back out of your car after you adopted it? What was their reasoning? That's just criminal.


----------



## DogOwner

Bluengold said:


> Again, already have a breeder who sells to me. A really highly respected one. See, when someone actually takes an opportunity to speak with an individual they get a better understanding of who the person is. My breeder has turned down countless applicants for no other reason then she simply didn't like them. Good thing for them there are thousands of people breeding Goldens. Even better that I was welcomed by one of the best. I'm over it. My wife is correct......as usual. I've been wasting my time trying to "save a life" that was never in any real jeopardy. Check back with my profile in April/May where I'll be posting photos of our new puppy, another grand dog of the great Mr. Bojangles........just like my Penny.
> 
> As for work? Pistol? You bet........I'm a union delegate.


 Okay... April has passed and it is now May 9th! Did you get a GR from a breeder yet or are you still angry at the Rescues?

Where are those pictures of the puppy you purchased from a Breeder?


----------



## Jack'sMom2

It was a lady who was working the adoption clinic, and I'm pretty sure it was the lady who was in charge of the event itself, at least that day.
It certainly ought to be criminal, not for what she did to me, but for what she did to Bear the Rott. It was a beautiful evening, and he was on his way _home_, to a very good forever home!
She only murmured something about a cat. (I have a rescue cat, but she didn't even seem to be talking about me or my cat.) She said it was past 7p already, and too late to do anything about it. Bear had been staked on a chain for his entire 5 years. If any cat could have any impact or effect on my app or Bear's life, I would sure like to have heard any plausible explanation. It seemed clear to me that she was lying, or as I prefer to say, prevaricating - twisting the truth at the very least.


----------

